# Ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις σε αμφισβητούμενες ερωτήσεις



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2014)

Ή: πώς προσπάθησαν κάποια εύστροφα πιτσιρίκια να βγουν από δύσκολες σχολικές καταστάσεις (*από εδώ*).


----------



## Irini (Apr 3, 2014)

Να 'σαι καλά, καιρό είχα να γελάσω τόσο πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2014)

:)...


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2014)

Υπέροχο, θεσπέσιο, εξωφρενικό! Θενξ, Ντοκ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2014)

:laugh:

Ειδικά κάποια απ' αυτά είναι τρομερά ευφάνταστα.


----------

